
Log Forwarding with Filebeat [Will Replace Logstash Forwarder] - seanf
https://www.elastic.co/blog/beats-beta4-filebeat-lightweight-log-forwarding
======
upbeatlinux
Interesting and looks like a very promising replacement to logstash-forwarder.
However the # of sweeping changes this implies for to upgrade from logstash-
forwarder makes me question whether the upgrade is even worth the trouble.
It's also unclear how the changes (namely, the need for an Elasticsearch index
template) affects Logstash. Then there's the issue of logbeat not yet offering
multiline support. After Kibana 4.x broke backwards compatibility with older
version of Logstash and required I recreate all my dashboards I'm a little
hesitant to proceed with logbeat.

